# fstab noauto is ignored



## ilemur (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a removable disk in a SATA cage that gives me some nightmares. I use it for backing up. I put the following entry in fstab

```
/dev/ada6s1             /backup         ufs     rw,noauto       1       1
```
And at boot time it fails miserably looking for this disk. Without the line I am having problems mounting it to the system.


```
#mount -t ufs /dev/ada6s1 /backup
mount: /dev/ada6s1 : Operation not permitted
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 1, 2013)

The filesystem is probably marked "DIRTY", you need to clean it first with fsck(8) before you can mount it.


----------

